# دراسه الهندسه البحرية في ماليزيا (ويش رايكم)



## abu_jasem77 (19 أغسطس 2007)

صباح الخير

انا حاب اكمل الدراسه البكالريوس في تخصص الهندسه وبصراحه انا حاب اتخصص في الهندسه البحرية وعندي كم سؤال واتمنى منكم انكم تساعدوني في الاجابه 


1- هل الهندسه البحرية صعبا او بسيطه 

2- وممكن احد يقول لي اي شي عنها او نبذه عن الهندسه البحرية 

3- وماهي افضل جامعه في ماليزيا للدراسه الهندسه البحرية واتمنى تكون الجامعه في العاصمه كوالالمبور 



تحياتي للجميع 
أبو جاسم


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2007)

شرفت اخى الكريم ..
بصراحه انا شايف ان الهندسه البحريه بتلم معظم موضوعات العندسه بجميع تخصصاتها ..
يعنى هتدرس ..
الرسم المعمارى الخاص ب السفن 
ماده اسمها العماره البحريه 
التحليل الانشائى للسفن 
محطات القوى البحريه 
الاحتراق الداخلى 
علم دراسه حركه السفينه فى المياه
طروق الوصول الى الجوده 
تصميم السفن 
محركات الديزل 
تبريد وتكييف او الثرموديناميكا 
على ما اعتقد وتزكرت كتبت لك ... مسأله الصعوبه او ان الدراسه سهله هذا الشىء الوحيد الذى لا افيدك فيه لانها بترجع الى الشخص ذاته بس الدراسه ب النسبه لى ما كنتش سهله .
شكرا لك .


----------



## marine_eng (19 أغسطس 2007)

تكمله لما ذكرة المهندس ماهر عن المواد الدراسيه
1-بناء السفن
2-تصميم السفن
3-ميكانيكا الموائع
4-هيدروديناميكا 
5-هندسه كهربيه
6-تحكم الى
7-اقتصاديات سفن
8-اداره جوده
9-تلوث بحرى
10- منصات البترول وهندسه الشواطىء
11-هندسه انتاج
12-رياضااااااااااااااااااااااات بالهبل
13-تبريد وتكييف + ثيرمودايناميك
14-مشروع التخرج والسيمنار وده قصه تانيه لوحده
اما عن الدراسه زى مانتا شايف مافيش قسم فى هندسه بيدرس كل المواد دى بصراحه القسم تقيل مش سهل بس المههم المذاكرة والفهم


----------



## ابن البيسى (29 أغسطس 2007)

*دراسة الهندسة البحرية*

ياعزيزى ارى ان تدرس فى هولندا أو الدنمارك فهى افضل بكثير من ماليزيا. بالمناسبة انا دكتور مهندس و استاد بالجامعة بالسعودية فى تخصص الموانى و الهندسة البحرية:1:


----------



## seaside (6 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز :
يوجد جامعه ممتازه وقويه في ماليزيا ،كنت قد زرتها لمدة شهر في العام 1996 لاكمال الدراسات العليا وهي موجوده في منطقه اسمها (جوهار) واسم الجامعه university technology Malaysia


----------



## سفير (27 نوفمبر 2007)

من وجهة نظري ان الاكاديمية العربية في الاسكندرية ممتازه ... و اذا ربي وفقك وجبت امتياز شركة فيلا على طول تأخذك وانت طالب ... الله يوفقك ... 

بس لو تكمل في الميكانيكا ترى افضل لك من البحر اسأل مجرب ...


----------



## محمودصابر (29 يونيو 2008)

اسلوب جيد لتعاون من اجل المعلومات ارجو ان افيدكم المرة القادمة.


----------



## م/هيما (17 نوفمبر 2008)

كويس جدا......


----------

